# Hamster Forums?



## xsarahjox (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello all! I recently took in a Chinese Dwarf hamster named Peanut. Peanut was originally my roommate's pet but when she moved out, she left Peanut behind. I have since taken the little fuzz ball in as my own and I love her to pieces but I want to make sure that I'm caring for her properly. I have run countess internet searches looking for advice on cages, food and treats but all of the information that I find is very conflicting. I have been hoping to find a hamster forum with experienced breeders and owners (much like this one) that might be able to give me some advice for Peanut's care. I figured this would be a good place to ask since many of you have non-spiney pets as well and might be able to point me in the right direction. So if anyone knows of a good information source, please let me know. It would be very appreciated.

Here are a couple of pictures of the little squirt too... just for fun. [attachment=1:3akivrj6]232323232%7Ffp537%3B%3B%3Enu%3D32%3A6%3E749%3E889%3E239774997%3A254ot1lsi.jpg[/attachment:3akivrj6][attachment=2:3akivrj6]232323232%7Ffp537%3B8%3Enu%3D4835%3E8%3B8%3E254%3EWSNRCG%3D32%3A68975%3B2345nu0mrj.jpg[/attachment:3akivrj6][attachment=0:3akivrj6]232323232%7Ffp53832%3Enu%3D4835%3E8%3B8%3E254%3EWSNRCG%3D32%3A68975%3A%3B345nu0mrj.jpg[/attachment:3akivrj6]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is a cute little booger  
Sorry I can't help I know nothing about hamsters except their cute :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

My hubby recently adopted a Russian Dwarf Hamster and named her Bella *grin*....so if you do find any hamster forums I would like to know too! So far all info I have found in regards to Russian Dwarfs has been through individual websites, no forums.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I haven't found many good hamster forums. You could try looking on Goosemoose, they usually have great communities- If all else fails you can ask questions in one of the other small animal sections, the members are bound to be able to help in some way.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I was searching for home remedies for 'crusty eye' in hamsters and found this forum:

http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/index.php

It looks like a good spot for anyone interested in hamsters. ^_^

~Katie


----------

